# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Svord deluxe general purpose restoration tips ??

## dannyb

Hey team,
I bought myself a svord deluxe general purpose knife from the police auctions and would love to hear any tips for restoring it to its former glory. 
Aside from being dirty and a little tarnished the blade looks to be in good nick, straight, no chunks missing and not excessively dull. 
I've had a look on the svord website and the care instructions seem pretty straight forward.
But does anyone have any tips, do's and don'ts
Hoping to make this complimentary to my mercator intend to be the only knives I ever need to buy. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## gonetropo

oil and fine none-soaped steel wool

----------


## dannyb

> oil and fine none-soaped steel wool


Funny you say that...... Exactly what I just finished doing




There is a small nick in the very point not sure what to do about that ? 
Can't really tell from the pics but it came up really nice just cleaned with green scotchbright, boiling water and a quick oil. 
Definitely needs the edge touched up it's blunt as my wife's kitchen knives   :Sad:

----------


## dannyb

You can see the tiniest of nicks right on the point I'm hoping that'll tidy up with a quick hone

----------


## Micky Duck

should stone out no trouble at all

----------


## dannyb

> should stone out no trouble at all


Yup took it round to a mate and he tidied it up with a fine  diamond stone, it's now sharp enough to shave with.
I was supprised how little it took to bring it back.
Love the way it feels in the hand the wooden handle has a good weight to it and isn't cold like some steel knives.
Will pass it on to obe of my nippers one day hopefully

----------


## TeRei

If you want to remove all  the rust and pitting use some white vinegar on it.

----------


## 40mm

how much did you wrangle that for? 

I got this one at palmy a couple years back for SFA  :Have A Nice Day: 
Nice knives indeed!

----------


## dannyb

Probably paid too much @  $100 but I'm happy as with that retail is about double that from memory

----------


## 40mm

> Probably paid too much @  $100 but I'm happy as with that retail is about double that from memory


BArgain mate!
Mine still needs a sheath, so That is gonna probably be $50....

----------


## dannyb

> If you want to remove all  the rust and pitting use some white vinegar on it.


I'm in 2 minds about the pitting etc, it kinda gives it a nice patina, but if I leave it will it eventually damage it beyond salvation ?
I wiped it with an oily cloth after cleaning it up.
Also will white vinager damage the steel at all ? (I know sounds dumb just don't want to ruin it)

----------


## 40mm

Look up Svords number and ask Brian what he suggests. They are in Waiuku, Auckland.
Should have some good advice

----------


## Shelley

You can soak it overnight in vinegar, it will patina the blade (it will go grey), it’s a type of rust, just not bad rust, it will protect the blade from bad rust, but it won’t be all shiny and pretty.
I would still oil in and don’t put it away wet and when not in use do not store it in the sheath, just wrap it in some newspaper, and keep it somewhere dry (sock drawer is my favourite).

If you want to keep it shiny then You will need to clean it and dry it then oil it after every use-which can be a pain, but it does work, just needs a little forethought when you are taking it out.
Once it’s sharp just give it a strop between uses and it should hold the edge unless you abuse it.

----------


## csmiffy

"just give it a strop between uses"
he's all over that

----------


## dannyb

> "just give it a strop between uses"
> he's all over that


Ya lost me ? What's a strop ? Sorry for my ignorance

----------


## tetawa

> Ya lost me ? What's a strop ? Sorry for my ignorance


One version is a strip of leather used by the old barbers to sharpen their cut throat razors.

----------


## tiroatedson

I have pieces of old ram harness hanging up where I have my stones. Stone them then a quick strop. My Svord gets used to cut electric fence tape a bit so dulls the blade real quick. In saying that I struggle to keep a good edge on the Svord. Found the stainless blades easier(or more used to doing them)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I have pieces of old ram harness hanging up where I have my stones. Stone them then a quick strop. My Svord gets used to cut electric fence tape a bit so dulls the blade real quick. In saying that I struggle to keep a good edge on the Svord. Found the stainless blades easier(or more used to doing them)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im yet to come across a svord that will hold an edge for a whole animal

----------


## dannyb

> Im yet to come across a svord that will hold an edge for a whole animal


Gotta shoot them for that to be a problem so I'm pretty safe for the time being

----------


## 257weatherby

> I have pieces of old ram harness hanging up where I have my stones. Stone them then a quick strop. My Svord gets used to cut electric fence tape a bit so dulls the blade real quick. In saying that I struggle to keep a good edge on the Svord. Found the stainless blades easier(or more used to doing them)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you lot don't stop stropping, I'm gonna need gumboots........

----------


## erniec

> Im yet to come across a svord that will hold an edge for a whole animal


Using yourself or others?.
I would expect just about any knife sharp at the start should last at least one.

----------


## muzza

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C6NlY_NEXQ

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Using yourself or others?.
> I would expect just about any knife sharp at the start should last at least one.


Myself and others. Can get a real awesome edge on them like really sharp but dulls pretty quick.

----------


## BRADS

> Myself and others. Can get a real awesome edge on them like really sharp but dulls pretty quick.


Agree crap knives.

----------


## dannyb

> Agree crap knives.


So what breed of knife do you @BRADS AND @Ryan_Songhurst use ?

----------


## BRADS

> So what breed of knife do you @BRADS AND @Ryan_Songhurst use ?


$35 at farmlands does a truck load of deer without needing a rub, lasts years and performs better than any sword or bark river I've used

----------


## 223nut

The little vitronox knives are pretty impressive as well. Had one similar to the one in photo, left it in a lunchbox (for months) that happened to have a half full bag of salt... (picked up off a track) one small bit of corrosion on he edge and the rest buffed out with a bit of crc and steel wool

----------


## Micky Duck

man I must be real old school or just plain getting old......
always carry a steel with me on sheath knife or if just taking folders Ive got a wee bic pen sized one that fits inside an alloy outer that works as handle....knives get a quick flick half way through weather they need it or not,good excuse for a stretch I reckon.

----------


## Nick-D

> Myself and others. Can get a real awesome edge on them like really sharp but dulls pretty quick.


Thats Carbon steel knives for you man. They will all roll an edge when using against bone. Will come back to razor with a hone on a steel halfway through. 

Modern stainless is way harder but once it's blunt it's blunt and will need a stone to bring it back. 

The hc steels are typically way easier to put a fine edge on.

----------


## Nick-D

> man I must be real old school or just plain getting old......
> always carry a steel with me on sheath knife or if just taking folders Ive got a wee bic pen sized one that fits inside an alloy outer that works as handle....knives get a quick flick half way through weather they need it or not,good excuse for a stretch I reckon.


100% man if you want to get the best from a carbon steel knife some sort of hone (strop or steel) is essential

----------


## Nick-D

@dannyb do your best to clean the pitting up as much as possible as this will be where rust takes first in the future. 

I would force a patina, yellow mustard is my favourite medium for this.

Get a small hone to carry with you and this knife will last a long time. Good carbon knifes need a bit of maintenance but will take an edge unlike any other. Way more character is a nicely patina'd blade too

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> So what breed of knife do you @BRADS AND @Ryan_Songhurst use ?


https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....w-homes-43239/

And I used a Benchmade SV30 Steep Country for a couple years awesome blade

----------


## 257weatherby

> Using yourself or others?.
> I would expect just about any knife sharp at the start should last at least one.


They go blunt fast, got one I've been meaning to sell, been using a Farmlands Mercator copy last couple of years, bought three cause they cost about $12 ea - one sharpen will get through several animals with the odd refresh, they weigh nothing, take up no space and wont slice you when you tip up.

----------


## Sideshow

Just gave the old Svord dp an up grade!
Any guess?

----------


## dannyb

Shit that looks nice  :Cool:

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks had it since I was 19.
But apart from being shiny and sharp :O O:  what’s the upgrade? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## dannyb

> Thanks had it since I was 19.
> But apart from being shiny and sharp what’s the upgrade?


I'm guessing bolster, handle and liners ?

----------


## Sideshow

One of em :Thumbsup: 
The original never had the bolster. So I cut up an old shower valve and made that finger stopper and stuck it onto the end.
Lovely knife but I always felt like my finger where about to slide down the blade :Zomg: 
Bloody nearly did a few times while I was doing it  :XD: 
Still fits the original sheath so happy days.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Here’s the shower valve I cut the support out of to use on the knife

----------


## Gapped axe

In the 45 yrs I have been a Plumber I have never seen shower valve like that

----------


## dannyb

> In the 45 yrs I have been a Plumber I have never seen shower valve like that


well for starters with that big hole in the back it would leak like a bastard  :Grin:

----------


## erniec

You can do another couple.

----------


## Sideshow

Yep @Gapped axe guess you learn something new every day.

Fairly topical here. When I look at some of the stuff here and compare it to NZ well let’s just say it comes down to economy’s of scale.......

----------


## rugerman

Nice job on the knife  :Have A Nice Day: 


Shit those values are pricey bastards.

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks.
Yep that they are, but you can rig them up for all round body jets, thats what the blanks are for off the sides of the small valves. The main one is for the thermostatic cartridge. 
Lime scale killed it :Zomg:  only five years old......should have listened and stuck in a water softener.

----------


## Micky Duck

plurry pleased you didnt cut up a new one at that price...holy smoke Batman that would be expensive knife then LOL.

----------


## Gapped axe

Ah its an off shore product, no wonder.

----------


## dannyb

> Ah its an off shore product, no wonder.


Now most expensive sword ever  :Thumbsup:

----------


## The bomb

So what’s the best pocket sharpener for a Mercator blade?

----------


## Micky Duck

> So whats the best pocket sharpener for a Mercator blade?


tiny steel...I will see if can find link and post it......looks like biro pen ,bought off trademe...marketed as hook sharpener. pretty course so works a treat.


https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Lis...?id=2717341056  like this but cheaper...think it was $15 or suchlike. lives in my bumbag permanently.

----------


## Nick-D

> So what’s the best pocket sharpener for a Mercator blade?


 @The bomb the little diamond paddles work pretty sweet. Can strop to straighten the edge or actually sharpen with them whereas a steel will only strop it won't bring back a dulled edge, only a rolled one

----------


## Kopua Cowboy

@The bomb https://store.nzfarmsource.co.nz/cat...arpener/206944 $20, readily available and weigh nothing. No brainer, I thought.

----------


## Flyblown

Old thread but interesting to see some anti-Svord comments from Brads etc. I think it’s bollocks personally, I love my General Purpose. I carry a Dianova lapstone in the sheath (perfect fit, won’t fall out) and just give the knife a wee wipe between animals, it just does the bizzo all day long. I don’t care about the tarnishing of the carbon steel, I just clean it and oil it at the end of a trip and put it back in my bag.

----------


## dannyb

> Old thread but interesting to see some anti-Svord comments from Brads etc. I think it’s bollocks personally, I love my General Purpose. I carry a Dianova lapstone in the sheath (perfect fit, won’t fall out) and just give the knife a wee wipe between animals, it just does the bizzo all day long. I don’t care about the tarnishing of the carbon steel, I just clean it and oil it at the end of a trip and put it back in my bag. 
> 
> Attachment 146780


Gotta agree with you mate, my old peasant did the buisness like a surgeon scalpel the other day and a quick touch up when I got home was all it needed after gutting and quatering a red deer.

----------


## Nick-D

> Old thread but interesting to see some anti-Svord comments from Brads etc. I think it’s bollocks personally, I love my General Purpose. I carry a Dianova lapstone in the sheath (perfect fit, won’t fall out) and just give the knife a wee wipe between animals, it just does the bizzo all day long. I don’t care about the tarnishing of the carbon steel, I just clean it and oil it at the end of a trip and put it back in my bag. 
> 
> Attachment 146780


Yeah to be fair though svord has had a few issues with ht over the years so it is definately possible to get a lemon. 

L6 is a good staple carbon steel that will take a killer edge but comparative to more complex steels is relatively soft. With good technique it should do an animal no problems though.

Nothing tells a story like good carbon steel though

----------

